# The Barbershop



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

In every small town there is the local barbershop. It has its own distinct smell and classic feel of a time gone by. Most have only one chair, and some only one style of haircut. Saturday mornings at the local barbershop were a place to catch up, watch the news, and discuss happening events. When moving to a larger city, I tried nearly every barber in town. Most were a hurry up pace and appointment only. The tips were all electronic, and a confused is that what you want question from the barber after spinning the chair around to the mirror. This lead to eventually buying my own clippers, Wahl Professional 5-Star Magic Clips. I was already into wet shaving so this further pushed me to recreate the full experience on my own.

What's your barbershop like? Have thought about a DIY approach also?


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Ive got a barber shop in my neiborhood that is just around the corner from my house. It has been here since 1918 and is the oldest business in my neiborhood.
The lady who cuts my hair is beautiful, friendly and a great barber. Ive been going to her for about 2 years now and shes awesome. One time I even forgot my wallet and she told me not to worry about it. I simply paid her double the next time.
I love a good barber shop, so much so that next year, Im planning on quitting my job and going to school to be a barber so that I can work there every day.
Im kind of like you in that Im into wet shaving and learned how to cut my own hair during the pandemic.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My small town barbershop is exactly as you describe - except it has 2 chairs. The same guy has cut my hair since I was a kid.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

I had a barbershop I loved in my old city. Started by 4 young guys who wanted to do something for themsleves. Cool place, 6 chairs, appointments or walk-ins. Those guys really knew how to build a community feel to the shop. They brought in a big rolling cooler (like you see at events) on Fridays so guys could stop by after work, grab a 6er from next door, and shoot the shit.

Since moving, and the pandemic shortly after, I haven't had a chance to find something new.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have been going to my barber for the last 10-12 years since they opened up near my house. She is an older Korean lady and usually has 1-2 other Korean ladies from her church working there. If you have ever been around any Military base you know that the Koreans specialize in hair cutting  I really enjoy going there every 2-3 weeks to get my haircut and enjoy the banter with the ladies. She has been cutting my son's hair since he was old enough to need a haircut and he's 14 now.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

A barbershop is like a good mechanic or service facility. Once you find one you trust, and does a good job, you tend to stick with them.


----------

